# The Pope gets it!



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not Catholic, but WOW! I LIKE THIS GUY!

Pope condemns idolatry of cash in capitalism | World news | The Guardian

"Where there is no work, there is no dignity." Mr. President. Got your ears on here?!?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Exactly what is wrong with capitalism?


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Exactly what is wrong with capitalism?


I believe the base of what the pope was trying to say is that it is fearfully common among today's society that money is valued above a human life, and that we should instead work towards a future where every man can live in a home and every child have food in their belly. I completely agree with what the pope stated, and very glad he stated it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . I thought it sounded a lot like the hope and change trash we've been forcefed for the last 5 years, . . . and have to endure at least 3 more of the same.

Jesus Christ did not die so that those who are successful must carry the lazy, shiftless, and lowlifes, . . . but rather that all could be the best they were willing to work toward being.

The pope missed that sermon.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not follow everything the Pope says because I am not Catholic. But from what I have heard so far, I am REALLY uncomfortable with this Pope. I cannot articulate exactly what I find disagreeable about his Papacy. But as Dwight said, it sounds a little too much like the hope-n-change we heard in 2008. Maybe it is just that he does not seem to talk in specifics. But everything with this guy seems to be somehow staged for dramatic effect - like the big deal the media made over him paying for his board and room at the Conclave that elected him Pope.

I may be totally misreading the guy. Maybe he is everything they say he is. But I just get a vibe that he enjoys the limelight of being "Pope Francis" more than he enjoys the hard work of being the "Vicar of Christ". 

On the other hand maybe he sees his Papacy as being dedicated to reforming the secular shortcomings of the Catholic Church and not focusing as heavily on the spiritual.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't have much use for popes, and popes don't have much use for me, I guess.

At least this one doesn't seem to hide behind bulletproof glass like some have. I mean really, the pope shouldn't be afraid to die, right?

If the Catholic Church wants my respect, they will have to eBay at least half of the priceless art objects given to them over the centuries and use the money to start a fund to help those in need. I find it hard to accept his stance on money while he sits on a treasure hoard that would make a dozen dragons jealous. Money is evil... pass the plate.

While yer at it, open the Vatican archives to the world's scholars. Many will never trust an organization that keeps 54 miles of shelving full of secret documents, myself included.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> At least this one doesn't seem to hide behind bulletproof glass like some have. I mean really, the pope shouldn't be afraid to die, right?


I never thought of it that way - brilliant! 



Prepadoodle said:


> While yer at it, open the Vatican archives to the world's scholars. Many will never trust an organization that keeps 54 miles of shelving full of secret documents, myself included.


Indeed sir!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I'm not Catholic, but WOW! I LIKE THIS GUY!
> 
> Pope condemns idolatry of cash in capitalism | World news | The Guardian
> 
> "Where there is no work, there is no dignity." Mr. President. Got your ears on here?!?


The catholic church is a cult, is probably involved in the current banking scandals and is definitely not Christian.

flame off


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> While yer at it, open the Vatican archives to the world's scholars. Many will never trust an organization that keeps 54 miles of shelving full of secret documents, myself included.


I would like to see the files on the Nazi war criminals that escaped Europe at the end of WWII with the help of the Vatican. Just one example is Adolf Eichmann, one of the top administrators of the Final Solution who made it to Argentina on a passport issued by the Vatican identifying him as a Jesuit priest. 
Then, of course, was the warm embrace of Hitler by the Catholic church. As long as he was just persecuting Jews, of course.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Catholic Church's amount of money is mega-huge-
_"According to Britain's Guardian newspaper, the nest egg has grown to at least $655-million"
Roman Catholic Church?s wealth impossible to calculate | National Post_

Sure, the Pope seems a regular decent guy but that facade that cuts no ice with me-
_"For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, masquerading as apostles of Christ, and no wonder, *for Satan himself masquerades as an angel of light*." (2 Cor 11:13/14)_

So he should pry Satan's grip from his balls and start dishing out the cash to charities and good causes like Jesus said- _"If you want to be perfect, go, sell your possessions and give to the poor" (Matt 19:21)_, but maybe they're too busy wasting their time as usual praying to his mum Mary to listen to him.

PS- In fairness let me say I know there are some halfway sensible catholics around, and I also know that other corrupt Organised Religions are also rolling in cash.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Pope crowns the leader of The Holy Roman Empire


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> While yer at it, open the Vatican archives to the world's scholars. Many will never trust an organization that keeps 54 miles of shelving full of secret documents, myself included.


i agree with this completely. Many manuscripts have been discovered since the first edition of the KJV but the Vatican has kept hidden an untold number of manuscripts with no or little access.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with the thought that people are more important than money and I think if that's what he's getting at, most here would agree. But when he calls for an economic system that puts people before money, it sounds an awful lot like he is saying we should move from capitalism to socialism (yup - hope and change trash).


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I want to think that he is just getting rid of the bankers. He did remove the head of the vatican bank and/or money managers and is working on getting rid of corruption in the banking/money management side.

I want to think he isn't saying 'hope and change' or leaning socialism, but rather leans towards capitalism (FRACTIONAL RESERVE BANKING WITH NATIONAL CHARTERS IS NOT CAPITALISM!!!!).

I want to harken it back to the only time the one man who was perfect lost his temper - once.

But I'm not a catholic and don't really follow what he is doing - it's just what I would like to see.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, the pope is just like nobama, is a socialist, is probably gay, is an elitist, and like nobama lies to those that fall at his feet and anyone that will listen. Neither of these two false gods has anything to say that I want to hear! The sooner their both dead the better the world will be.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I'm not Catholic, but WOW! I LIKE THIS GUY!
> 
> Pope condemns idolatry of cash in capitalism | World news | The Guardian
> 
> "Where there is no work, there is no dignity." Mr. President. Got your ears on here?!?


I'm not too sure of what I feel about this pope yet.

I think it's good that he has tried to reach out to people and bring them to the Church.

At the same time, I think much of his image is controlled by the media. For instance a recent article painted that outreach as a sellout. They claimed he said atheists can go to heaven. The pope needs to be more careful with his pulpit and not risk driving people away from the church.

The media has also twisted his statements on abortion and homosexuality.

When it comes down to it, the media is always going to twist what he says. It will be seen as pro socialist because the people "interpreting" it are socialist. It will be seen as secularist because the people "interpreting" it are secularist.


----------

